# Nintendo E3 Direct Summary



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 11, 2013)

Though Nintendo were not at E3 in the same capacity as Microsoft, E.A., Ubisoft and Sony they did have a Nintendo direct released during it which served to highlight their plans for the future.
You can watch it on youtube below embedded below and individual games are linked after the jump.

​


[prebreak]Rest of the article[/prebreak]
*Games:*

There were quite a few games showcased here so I'll focus on the standout ones.


Third-party games sizzle reel
eShop sizzle reel
*Monolith's Soft 'X':*



Because screw every other game, this is the only that matters here (well maybe Smash Bros too). There are fucking mechs. In an open world. With multiplayer. Awesome.






*Super Smash Bros 3DS + U:*



Coming *2014*.

*Mario Kart 8:*



To the surprise of no one, Nintendo has unveiled a new Mario Kart. Aside from the leap into HD, there are several other changes in Mario Kart 8. One notable feature are anti-gravity sections in which racers can drive on both walls and ceilings. Hangliders and underwater racing from the 3DS outing and motorbikes from the Wii Mario Kart are also returning in this version. Coming out *2014*.

*Super Mario 3D World:*



The next 3D Mario was revealed and is a notably lower-tiered affair than the usual entry. The gameplay is reminiscent of the levels found in the 3DS outing, Super Mario 3D Land with a number of changes. There's a "cat suit" in which Mario can claw and climb throughout levels as well as the addition of 4-player multiplayer (Mario, Peach, Toad, Luigi). December *2013* release.

*Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze:*



To the lamenting of gamers everywhere, Retro's next game was not Metroid but simply another Donkey Kong entry (don't worry, Metroid is still coming..._someday_). That said, this looks quite similar to 2010's Donkey Kong Country Returns and if that was any indication, this should be a very solid title.

*Bayonetta 2:*



It's Bayonetta. On the Wii U. With a new haircut. And stuff.

*Other Games:*
*Wind Waker HD :* 1080p native visuals, sped up sailing, reworked Tingle Tuner with Miiverse
*The Wonderful 101:* Looks to be another stellar game from Platinum Games.
*Deus Ex: HR:* "I didn't ask for this". Actually that probably isn't appropriate here with improved boss battles, visuals and added content.
*Splinter Cell: Blacklist: *People still care about Splinter Cell?
*Rayman Legends:* Coming exclusively to the Wii U! ...Oh wait.​*Art Academy Wii U:*​*Just Dance 2014:*​*The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds*

and more at the link.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't know Mario was coming out this year. I didn't get the that because the screen was messing up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm excited for Smash Bros., but I'm not excited for an ambiguous 2014 release date. I was hoping they were far enough along in development to give us something at least a little more exact. Oh well. Still plenty of games, though, very little relevant to my 3DS.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2013)

Not much to say other than weaksauce.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2013)

The power hour wasn't hardly even about Nintendo...they kept going off topic.

I could see the fear in Reggie's eyes. Seem to me, Reggie looked like he could tell game trailers questions and statements were correct. He was avoiding the subject of 3rd party games as much has he could. Maybe people do buy Nintendo systems for Nintendo games, but it would be nice to get decent 3rd party support so we don't have to buy a second console.

*Crazy & non-seriousness theory warning*: Maybe Nintendo has started receiving cuts of profit from the other guys. A payoff to push 3rd parties away, so gamers have to buy another console if they want those games. Their rivals then make a little more profit and pass some of that back to Nintendo.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh god, really watching that Smash Bros. trailer, the 3DS version still clearly has a depressingly long way to go. It's bad enough that they had to opt for more cartoony characters with hard black outlines on the 3DS (damn it, Nintendo, you know the 3DS can do more than that), but those frame rates were all fairly choppy until the transition to the Wii U version. If they don't take the time to polish the 3DS version of the game, well, I can easily say that right now, that is far from a day one purchase for me. If Smash Bros 3DS just ends up being crippled Smash Bros U, well, there went my sale.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 11, 2013)

Everything was MEH and expected

EXCEPT for Super Smash Bros!!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 11, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh god, really watching that Smash Bros. trailer, the 3DS version still clearly has a depressingly long way to go. I*t's bad enough that they had to opt for more cartoony characters with hard black outlines on the 3DS (damn it, Nintendo, you know the 3DS can do more than that), but those frame rates were all fairly choppy until the transition to the Wii U version.* If they don't take the time to polish the 3DS version of the game, well, I can easily say that right now, that is far from a day one purchase for me. If Smash Bros 3DS just ends up being crippled Smash Bros U, well, there went my sale.


 


Here's why


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 11, 2013)

Personally, I'm most excited for Zelda Wind Waker HD. Sure it's a remake, but not everyone (ahem, me) had a gamecube, so I'm thrilled to finally get to play it. Of course, Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros look like awesome as well. Everything else, eh. Good titles, but Nintendo needs a serious pick up in third party games, like people have already mentioned.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh hey, new trailer for Zelda 3DS actually shows us lots of good 'ol platforming in that one minute. Not a very long trailer, and it would have been nice if they had included the release date at the end seeing as the game only has about a three month window of likely release anyways, but it showed us what we expected. Nothing to get very excited over either, but maybe a worthwhile purchase down the line for those more invested in the bigger 3D Zelda games.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 11, 2013)

I´m the only one Hyped for everything shown on this E3?


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 11, 2013)

nope, me too


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 11, 2013)

Again no Metroid announcement...


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't care what you guys say, but that Megaman 2 song remix gave me a fangasm.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Here's why
> 
> -snip-


On the positive, the small amount of 3DS footage shown looked more complete in that video. Maybe the magic of video editing just didn't help the 3DS version in the official trailer. Though, I notice that the train stage still was a bit choppy for what they showed of it. Maybe smoothing out that frame rate isn't top priority right now. Relating to the small amount, I suppose it is easier to demo in the larger and prettier Wii U version, though, I still want to see a lot more of the 3DS version. The black outlines are more understandable now as well, as colors could potentially blend a bit in stages that match the coloring of your character which would be confusing on a smaller stage. Hell, even on a smaller TV playing the likes of Melee in the past, I would sometimes lose track of my characters in certain stages.

With that said, we still have very little in terms of 3DS screenshots, and that's disappointing. I understand it's more appealing to show off the Wii U counterparts, but I would have loved to have seen more of the 3DS specific stages, or more of the combat on the 3DS. Hell, just even how more characters will look on the 3DS. Checking out the Smash site, there are loads of Wii U shots, but considering Sakurai mentioned playing Smash Bros so much at lunch, and I assume this would mean he's playing the 3DS version, I would hope there should be quite a bit available reflecting its existence.

I get it. Gotta sell the Wii U. Don't neglect the 3DS version either though. This is a pretty important step, giving us our first, official, handheld Smash Bros experience.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm calling hoax. I mean, seriously, I'm supposed to believe that Capcom still remembers Mega Man? Ha ha, sure thing, buddy.

Overall, kind of underwhelming. For a conference that needed some amazing surprises... there really weren't any. A lot of the stuff present were pretty much expected (A Mario Kart game on a Nintendo system? What a twist!), and the unexpected stuff was just... neat. Some of the games were disappointing (the 3D Mario especially), some games were pretty cool, but there was nothing "Oh fuck yeah!" worthy.

It wasn't a bad conference, of course, but it wasn't a great one either - and the Wii U needed a great conference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 11, 2013)

SpaceJump said:


> Again no Metroid announcement...


 
Retro's project was Donkey Kong.


Anyways, I swear I remember hearing a while back that there were going to be a bunch of Nintendo Directs. Hopefully they have a few more surprises.

The problem I feel with this direct is, Nintendo had all the time in the world for one, but yet this felt like it was rushed. There wasn't enough talk about the games, it was more like "here's a trailer, here's a trailer, here's a trailer, here's a trailer, Bye!"

I mean they should have showed trailers then showed interviews with the devs as to why they're doing it, like Mario 3D World. Which brings me to my next point, while the game looks fantastic and will no doubt be fun, was I the only one expecting a brand new main 3D mario like Galaxy?


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 11, 2013)

SMASH BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS

MEGAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Now Capcom just needs to get their shit together and start rolling out some good Megaman games, and I'll be a happy camper for the rest of the year.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I mean they should have showed trailers then showed interviews with the devs as to why they're doing it, like Mario 3D World.


That would have been awesome, and a much better use of their Nintendo Directs. I felt the same as you, it was like cool trailers... okay, where's more info?


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 11, 2013)

X, Smash Bros., and Bayonetta all look great, especially X.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman? Check. Moves from various bosses throughout the Megaman series? Check. Awesome death animation? Check. Yellow Devil? Check. Looks like I'm getting Smash Bros. Now, if only they bring back Mewtwo...


----------



## lismati (Jun 11, 2013)

New Donkey Kong? Check
New Smash Bros? Check
New Oddworld on WiiU? MOTHERFLIPPIN CHECK

*Does Mr. Torgue's guitar solo in the background*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2013)

Their presentation could have been a lot worse


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 11, 2013)

it looks like nintendo is getting at least $400 from me in the next year.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The problem I feel with this direct is, Nintendo had all the time in the world for one, but yet this felt like it was rushed. There wasn't enough talk about the games, it was more like "here's a trailer, here's a trailer, here's a trailer, here's a trailer, Bye!"


This. I don't get it...they're sending from their own home, so they should have MORE time to talk about everything than the competition. Instead, it's as if they expected their stream to explode at any moment (perhaps it was my connection, but it kind of felt like it was actually about to do exactly that). Christ...couldn't they at least confirm whether all the minigames of wii fit plus were in the u package? Or mention that pikmin 3 was about to be released? And where's Yoshi's epic yarn? C'mon...I honestly thought the whole show was just about halfway or something when they went off the air. Perhaps because I'm not that thrilled because megaman is in smash bros? But still...It's not something I'd consider the trump card of the show. 



I like the donkey kong country, though. And it certainly looked better than the wii version. But even I have to admit that a metroid game would be better to convince others what the wiiu is capable of.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, it felt all the big 3 rush through (at certain parts) with announcing games.


Also, maybe they should stick with just doing Directs.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 11, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> With that said, we still have very little in terms of 3DS screenshots, and that's disappointing. I understand it's more appealing to show off the Wii U counterparts, but I would have loved to have seen more of the 3DS specific stages, or more of the combat on the 3DS. Hell, just even how more characters will look on the 3DS. Checking out the Smash site, there are loads of Wii U shots, *but considering Sakurai mentioned playing Smash Bros so much at lunch, and I assume this would mean he's playing the 3DS version, I would hope there should be quite a bit available reflecting its existence.*
> 
> I get it. Gotta sell the Wii U. Don't neglect the 3DS version either though. This is a pretty important step, giving us our first, official, handheld Smash Bros experience.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 11, 2013)

Was a little sad when Nintendo said they wouldn't do a big stage presentation at E3 and would only do a Nintendo Direct instead. Thankfully the Direct videos were pretty straightforward. Announce the upcoming games. Show trailers. Show release date. Last year's E3 was padded out with people playing Nintendo Land for a long time if I remember correctly.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope the 3ds xl gets a price drop, if it does I'm importing a ntsc xl


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 11, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I hope the 3ds xl gets a price drop, if it does I'm importing a ntsc xl


That's what I've been looking forward to most from E3.


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 11, 2013)

No surprises there.....


----------



## hhs (Jun 11, 2013)

That feel when everything in the Nintendo Direct except Smash and Pokemon looked awful. I really don't want to buy a wiiU but I really want MegaSmashBrothers.

Any news on that wiikey yet?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 11, 2013)

I am excited for megaman in smash brothers.  aside from that sony won this e3. Microsoft needs some burn heal.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jun 12, 2013)

"We're bringing back an old Nintendo IP that hasn't been touched in forever" - Retro
Brings back an IP that was already done 3 years ago, BY THE SAME COMPANY.

Yeah here's a scenario to sum this up:
Guess what guys, we're having something for dinner we haven't had in forever, PIZZA! (we just had it yesterday).

Seriously? Where's StarTropics?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nothing overly surprising, but it all looked pretty good. Can't wait for Smash Bros., Mario Kart, and Pokemon.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2013)

That isn't the only game Retro is working on.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 12, 2013)

Looked pretty solid to me, I see at least 4 games I will be picking up... Damn you Nintendo, I may as well just send my credit card to you and a note saying "yeah just send me what ever you guys make...." 

Might even have to pick up a 3DS too, I have been trying to avoid the handheld systems this gen as long as possible since I seemed to get 90% of my enjoyment out of the DS when there was a large library to pick from. (and a good supply of used games to pick from as well.)


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jun 12, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> That isn't the only game Retro is working on.


 
I hope to god that's the situation, and I hope it's not Metroid too. We know they're working on Metroid, but holy hype that pre-E3 statement was a lame hype ploy.
Donkey Kong Country is cool, but why did they worded it that way?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am the only one that thinks that the 3DS version of SSB looks better than the Wii U version?


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually thought most of it was pretty cool. For me the best were Mario Kart and X, with several others following close behind.
The only thing I was really apathetic about were Wii Fit and Wii Party. When they were like "sorry, we had to delay these" I was like "meh."

I wasn't exactly jumping off my chair for anything but maybe I'd be a bit more excited if I actually had hardware to place something on  and/or money to by it or games for it but especially for the price point, if I get anything, it'll end up being Wii U ... and after seeing this, it's looking like more and more worth the investment.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I am the only one that thinks that the 3DS version of SSB looks better than the Wii U version?


Looks like it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 12, 2013)

Still doesn't make me want to go out a get wii u just to play a jrpg and a few nintendo exclusives
3ds is coming along nicely though


----------



## orcid (Jun 12, 2013)

It was a good Nintendo direct, but not the "whoooa"-show they needed to stand a little bit of a chance this christmas season against Sony and Microsoft. The average consumer who buys only one console will most likely buy a PS4 or a xboxone (or even a cheap ps3 or xbox360).
They won't sell the Wii u enought to get good 3rd party support ever.
On the other other hand they presented many great games so that at the end of 2014 a real gamer has to have a Wii U as a secound console besides xboxone or PS4.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 12, 2013)

X...... X ...........X........ I want to play that game X , 2014 is so far away


----------



## kehkou (Jun 12, 2013)

Smash was already a WiiU sale for me, but then they said Watch Dogs...and...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess I'll be picking both, but the 3DS version first, maybe it will have DS/3DS only franchises' characters like golden sun or fossil fighter.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 12, 2013)

It's okay third parties, you don't need the Wii U.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't think that DKC is Retro's secret project? I feel it more likely that they're either working on that in conjunction with another IP, or maybe another studio is working on DKC now that Retro's set the precedence for how a modern DKC plays.

maybe it's just wishful thinking


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I am the only one that thinks that the 3DS version of SSB looks better than the Wii U version?


 

You prefer the cel/comic shading? ..........Okay.





Guild McCommunist said:


> It's okay third parties, you don't need the Wii U.



Nah, they just need better games worth porting.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You prefer the cel/comic shading? ..........Okay.


I like the contrasting styles between the versions.  Gives you something a little different on each platform.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2013)

X looks amazing. Pumped for Donkey Kong. Although, if I had known that Retro had a choice between Metroid and DK I would have been more excited for another Metroid entry.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 12, 2013)

Smash bros looks the same. (I'd rather stick to SSBB with BrawlVault mods, those guys can make some pretty balanced new characters!)
Mario Kart 8 copied Crash Nitro Kart 2...
Meh, not too bad. This seems like a better turn for Nintendo. They beat Microsoft IMO.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 12, 2013)

Hahaha. Super Smash Bros for 3DS looks like SFIV's graphics which is pretty interesting. hehehe.
Looking forward to this game and the full rooster. I hope they have character revelations every month or week.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Smash bros looks the same. (I'd rather stick to SSBB with BrawlVault mods, those guys can make some pretty balanced new characters!)
> Mario Kart 8 copied Crash Nitro Kart 2...
> Meh, not too bad. This seems like a better turn for Nintendo. They beat Microsoft IMO.


 

The new Mario Kart looks fun. Who cares if the concept of driving upside down was copied?


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I loved all the E3 direct,except the wii fit/party part.Now i really want a WiiU,but then that would mean that i can't get all the game i want for the 3DS...
I'm hyper-hyped for SSB 3DS/WiiU,i hope that 6th gen pokemon and/or Leonard (Art Academy) will be featured as character


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But at least Mario Kart is fun. Crash Nitro Kart was meh. Who cares if they copy it?


 

I can't speak for the claim one way or the other, but wow. That is some awful, awful logic on display.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I can't speak for the claim one way or the other, but wow. That is some awful, awful logic on display.


 

It's the internet, logic is nonexistent, didn't places like Facebook or YouTube teach you that?

And don't worry, I reworded my last post to be less douchey.


----------



## DxEggman (Jun 12, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh god, really watching that Smash Bros. trailer, the 3DS version still clearly has a depressingly long way to go. It's bad enough that they had to opt for more cartoony characters with hard black outlines on the 3DS (damn it, Nintendo, you know the 3DS can do more than that), but those frame rates were all fairly choppy until the transition to the Wii U version. If they don't take the time to polish the 3DS version of the game, well, I can easily say that right now, that is far from a day one purchase for me. If Smash Bros 3DS just ends up being crippled Smash Bros U, well, there went my sale.


 
*seriously?* the game's obviously not yet finished, and the black outlines aren't becasue the 3Ds is 'too weak'.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2013)

DxEggman said:


> *seriously?* the game's obviously not yet finished, and the black outlines aren't becasue the 3Ds is 'too weak'.


With how smoothly the Wii U version was functioning for demonstrations, there is no excuse for the lack of attempts at polishing the 3DS version enough to show off. As well, if you had any ability to read, you would find somebody kindly answered my complaints earlier in the thread rather than being a jackass about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

DxEggman said:


> *seriously?* the game's obviously not yet finished, and the black outlines aren't becasue the 3Ds is 'too weak'.


 

Someone was too lazy to realized the outlines were to make the characters easier to see, but why bother convincing a hater?


----------



## gusmento01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country, once again there are no Kritters,Klaptraps,Krushas or King K. Rool, that's sad.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 12, 2013)

Stop being so negative everyone lol, I will say Im far more excited about these games than PS4 and XBOne games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> Stop being so negative everyone lol, I will say Im far more exited about these games than PS4 and XBOne games.


 

I'm not the one being negative.




gusmento01 said:


> Donkey Kong Country, once again there are no Kritters,Klaptraps,Krushas or King K. Rool, that's sad.


 
Rare doesn't own the assets, Nintendo does. They didn't want to use them.

Besides, I can't see why people aren't excited by Dave Wise's return.


----------



## donelwero (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought they were going to release Flipnote today  or a special eshop release.

I'm excited for almost every game they announced but I just feel like something is missing...


----------



## tofast4u (Jun 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I like the contrasting styles between the versions. Gives you something a little different on each platform.


I don't understand why they didn't make it have the same graphics as the Wii version.  Isn't the 3DS supposed to have better graphics than the Wii?  They always dumb down there portable games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> I don't understand why they didn't make it have the same graphics as the Wii version. Isn't the 3DS supposed to have better graphics than the Wii? They always dumb down there portable games.


 

Again, Sakurai said it was to make the game easier to see, characters on the smaller screen are harder to see from a distance. What part of that don't you understand? Hardware capability has NOTHING to do with its style, and the game is far from being finished. Is it really that hard to get that through your skull? Calm the hell down man. It's just a game; if it bothers you so much, get the Wii U version. Bitching about the 3DS version being inferior isn't going to make it better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2013)

no tingle tuner or the side quests that came with it in ww hd...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> no tingle tuner or the side quests that came with it in ww hd...


 

Tingle and tuner in the same sentence sounds wrong somehow


----------



## donelwero (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Again, Sakurai said it was to make the game easier to see, characters on the smaller screen are harder to see from a distance. What part of that don't you understand? Hardware capability has NOTHING to do with its style, and the game is far from being finished. Is it really that hard to get that through your skull? Calm the hell down man. It's just a game; if it bothers you so much, get the Wii U version. Bitching about the 3DS version being inferior isn't going to make it better.


 
I have a 3DS XL and when I play with my son's 3ds I feel like the screen is too little. I'm okay with the design as long as the gameplay is good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Tingle and tuner in the same sentence sounds wrong somehow


I wanted to try the side quests and shit you could do with it since I never got the chance on the cube version and now I never will since it's been taken out completely. Nintendo no matter what they do they always seem to disappoint you somehow!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

donelwero said:


> I have a 3DS XL and when I play with my sons 3ds I feel like the screen is too little. Im okay with the design as long as the gameplay is good.


 

At least your head is screwed on right 




Bladexdsl said:


> I wanted to try the side quests and shit you could do with it since I never got the chance on the cube version and now I never will since it's been taken out completely. Nintendo no matter what they do they always seem to disappoint you somehow!



I need to work on my Freudian jokes.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Besides, I can't see why people aren't excited by Dave Wise's return.


 
Holy fuc* ! how I didn't see that?  ...there's some video, text (or something really obvious that I let pass) where I can confirm that?

I love Wise's work  (especially on DKC2) ...and the last time I saw him doing some Donkey Kong work was on the fan DK album from OCRemix

was also wondering for some time why the heck he wasn't called to work in the DKR, since he was only freelancing at the time..  ..but if he is leading the music on this one then ah...  ..I'll have to play this somehow


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Holy fuc* ! how I didn't see that? ...there's some video, text (or something really obvious that I let pass) where I can confirm that?
> 
> I love Wise's work  (especially on DKC2) ...and the last time I saw him doing some Donkey Kong work was on the fan DK album from OCRemix
> 
> was also wondering for some time why the heck he wasn't called to work in the DKR, since he was only freelancing at the time.. ..but if he is leading the music on this one then ah... ..I'll have to play this somehow


 

I guess no one saw the video http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...o_donkey_kong_country_returns_tropical_freeze


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmm... Nothing surprising at Nintendo's E3 Direct so it was... OK but that being said I'm super excited for X. Fucking Mechs in an open world! How awesome is that? I love Xenoblade Chronicles so I'm confident that X would not disappoint me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

More self-entitled bitter users? What else is new?


----------



## Walker D (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I *guess no one saw the video* http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...o_donkey_kong_country_returns_tropical_freeze


 
Thanks for the article   ...but no, the video alone would tell me nothing about Wise's return...  ..It doesn't says nothing about it, and the only musics that play are old DK remixes ...realizing something like that by the videos alone would be a stretch


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The new Mario Kart looks fun. Who cares if the concept of driving upside down was copied?


Agreed. That's the main reason I said they took a turn for the better rather then the worse.
It was time they added something new, even if it has been used in other franchises.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's okay third parties, you don't need the Wii U.


agree...
put all those shitty FPSs on the xbone/ps4


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> agree...
> put all those shitty FPSs on the xbone/ps4


I can see you didn't get the joke. He said the third parties don't need the Wii U, not that the Wii U didn't need third parties. Also, if you believe that third parties exclusively release CoD, then you're an idiot, to put it simply.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I can see you didn't get the joke. He said the third parties don't need the Wii U, not that the Wii U didn't need third parties. Also, if you believe that third parties exclusively release CoD, then you're an idiot, to put it simply.


 
I did get the joke
and no... 3rd parties =/= FPSs... but 70% of the games that were shown at this E3 were FPSs


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> agree...
> put all those shitty FPSs on the xbone/ps4


 


NahuelDS said:


> I did get the joke
> and no... 3rd parties =/= FPSs... but 70% of the games that were shown at this E3 were FPSs


 
Those are some sour grapes, eh?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Those are some sour grapes, eh?


 
nah, I'm just tired of seeing the same game over and over again
the same could apply to Nintendo nowadays... they have a really good environmental policy: they just recycle everything


----------



## tatripp (Jun 12, 2013)

MEGAMAN IN SSB???? I suddenly have the urge to buy a wii u. 
But if capcom is involved, megaman will probably be additional content already on the disk that you have to pay to unlock.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 12, 2013)

tatripp said:


> MEGAMAN IN SSB???? I suddenly have the urge to buy a wii u.
> But if capcom is involved, megaman will probably be additional content already on the disk that you have to pay to unlock.


There's no way Capcom would have that kind of control.


----------



## Mythrix (Jun 12, 2013)

Out of all the next gen consoles the Wii U really is the most likely buy for me, because they have the most platform exclusives that I want out of all the consoles. A lot of the PS and Xbox games are usually out for PC too, so I've been buying many of them for the PC to be able to play (or at least try to play) them in 3D...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2013)

Mario Kart 8, that trailer just reminded me why I fricking LOVE Mario Kart so much. Best game on the DS and the Wii IMHO. If I could snatch a cheap Wii U, I would do it, just for Mario Kart, and maybe Wind Waker HD. 
That's all I need to play for months, really. Mario Kart, love it...

Here's hoping for MORE tracks though, and frequent FREE DLC updates (with even more tracks for example). Honestly, is it so hard to include double the amount of retro tracks?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 12, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I did get the joke
> and no... 3rd parties =/= FPSs... but 70% of the games that were shown at this E3 were FPSs


 

I forgot FPS = bad game amiright guys?

It's not like Nintendo floods their consoles with a specific genre- oh wait, platformers...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I forgot FPS = bad game amiright guys?
> 
> It's not like Nintendo floods their consoles with a specific genre- oh wait, platformers...


 

Nah, companies never do that as far as I can tell


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 12, 2013)

hopefully we can race together with humans and cpu players in the championships this time >.<


----------



## DxEggman (Jun 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Someone was too lazy to realized the outlines were to make the characters easier to see, but why bother convincing a hater?


I wasn't gonna even say anything, but you're right.
just...
I'm tired of hearing negative stuff about gaming. People don't realize no one has a gun to your head... but people act like they do


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 12, 2013)

Waaaiittt. Are Microsoft and Sony still trying to make people play FPS with analog sticks?

I thought that Joke was dead a long time ago!


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jun 15, 2013)

Megaman is in SSB4? Childhood wish literally fufilled.

Fucking Came.™


----------

